# Pērk / Pārdod / Maina >  Pārdodu: IN-18 indikatoru lampas (nixie)

## kvazi

Pirms lieku visu ebajā, varbūt kādu šeit lokāli kas tāds interesē?
Pieejams 21 gabals, jaunas - NOS, notestētas.
~ eBay cenas.

----------

